# Singin' the "Blues".



## pontilguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Some various cobalt shades.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice. I like those early square blobs like that on the Heiss.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 22, 2011)

My god, they're all so amazing I can't even pick! I may have to go with the Seitz, even if they're common. The Conway is a close second. I'd be singin' the blues too, if I had 'em!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2011)

That's close to my new story's that's going  in E&W.T soon
   "The Privy Blues"


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 22, 2011)

[] That is some nice blue!!!........


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice cobalts, Bob. That is a cool Seitz porter in that big, beefy mold.  ~Jim


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Dec 23, 2011)

How do you find these cobalt blobs??? Ive been looking for one for the past 3 years!!![]


----------



## pontilguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  I like showin' 'em!!   To BellwoodBoys:  I picked these up at flea markets, on eBay, and at bottle shows -- right place at the right time is all.  For example, the Heiss came from Zern's flea market in Gilbertsville, Pa., for DIRT cheap sixteen years ago!


----------



## pontilguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Jim.  Here's a shot of the Seitz's base.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 24, 2011)

Those all look really great! Awesome looking lineup, that Heiss is a stunner!

 ~Tim


----------



## pontilguy (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Tim.  Here's a look at the base....


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 24, 2011)

That's a beauty there Bob. It's one I don't have. Sounds like you got a sweet deal on it too! [] Gotta love that!

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 24, 2011)

I like the Riddle. A bit harder to find in the blue


----------



## pontilguy (Dec 24, 2011)

Quite correct.......


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2012)

Beautiful Blues [&:] ~ Sing on [8D] Love those blues ~ [] *


----------

